
Singapore Airlines Plans Flights to Nowhere - MKais
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-12/singapore-airlines-plans-flights-to-nowhere-straits-times-says
======
wodenokoto
But why are people interested in this?

I’d say the best thing about staycationing is not having to fly.

~~~
jbj
possibly to allow people to explore the airport and go home after without
breaking the rules. Additionally pilots will have a better opportunity to
track their flight hours to maintain their license.

~~~
dmurray
Changi Airport is an experience in itself, so you might be on to something
there.

